# Too much/Deformed Fins...?



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

So, in my usual fashion, I decided to browse aquabid for fun looking for bettas that I know I can't buy but enjoy seeing anyway. I came across this one...

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1305833406

I always browse prices and when I see a really expensive betta I click because usually it's interesting and gorgeous. This one could've been gorgeous but... it doesn't look healthy to me...? The fins look SO big that the poor thing will have trouble swimming. What's more... is it just me, or does the close up of it's tail fin make it look deformed..?








It's not just the tail that looks deformed but the scales at the base of it's tail too... You guys know better, so I figured I'd ask and satisfy my curiosity. Awfully expensive betta, especially if it's just a deformation of finnage from too much branching.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

believe feathertail is considered a deformity, and that seems pretty extreme too, yeesh. I wouldn't blame him if he chewed his tail off, he'd probably need to in order to get anywhere


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Poor fish :C


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Tisia said:


> believe feathertail is considered a deformity, and that seems pretty extreme too, yeesh. I wouldn't blame him if he chewed his tail off, he'd probably need to in order to get anywhere


I've read about feather tail and yeah, it is considered a deformity. But that feather tail is just SO extreme.. it looks like his fins are bursting at the seam and tearing apart. D:

What makes me sad is that the breeders in Thailand seem to think the more deformed the fish is, the more it's worth... all the bettas with 'dumbo ears' are over $75. How can these fish swim or live decent lives?


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

maybe they think that makes them "unique". >_>


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

rosetail/feathertail is a deformity, where there's SO much branching in an HMs fins, that they overlap and take on a 'rose-like' or feather-like apperance. the deformed scales are common in rose- and feather-tails. poor babies. D:


nice color on that betta, though. >.>;


----------

